# jTable schriftgröße und -farbe ändern?



## Guest (29. Jul 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte einmal wissen, ob es möglich ist die Schrift in einer jTabel zu ändern und zwar z.B.
soll die Schrift in der ersten Zeile gross sein,
die zweite Zeile und erste Spalte ist die Schrift dick und die zweite Spalte normal?

Ist sowas möglich, danke schon mal!

Gruss


----------



## Eminent (29. Jul 2008)

Ja das ist machbar.

Schau dir mal TableCellRenderer an. Wenn du dir einen solchen Renderer definierst kannst du je nach deinen Vorstellungen die Zelleninhalte formatieren.

Kleines Beispiel wenn die Zelle in der zweiten Zeile liegt die Schriftfarbe auf rot machen:

```
private class MyTableCellRenderer extends DefaultTableCellRenderer {
      public Component getTableCellRendererComponent(JTable table, Object value,
            boolean isSelected, boolean hasFocus, int row, int column) {
         JLabel c = (JLabel) super.getTableCellRendererComponent(table, value, isSelected,
               hasFocus, row, column);
         if (row == 2) {
            c.setForeground(Color.RED);
         }
         return c;
      }
   }
```


----------



## Gast (31. Aug 2008)

oder verwende in deiner JTable Celle HTML code


----------

